# Born feb 18 2011 male



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

* how does my puppie look?*
*this is my first german shepherd i never owned one before so i dont know much about his looks*
*will he be big when hes fully grown?*
*can you guys please help me rate my dog*
*the photos i will post is 10 weeks*


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

*how does my puppie look?
this is my first german shepherd i never owned one before so i dont know much about his looks*
*will he be big when hes fully grown?*
*can you guys please help me rate my dog*
*the photos i will post is 10 weeks*


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

*how does my puppie look?
this is my first german shepherd i never owned one before so i dont know much about his looks*
*will he be big when hes fully grown?*
*can you guys please help me rate my dog*
*the photos i will post is 10 weeks*


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

*how does my puppie look?
this is my first german shepherd i never owned one before so i dont know much about his looks*
*will he be big when hes fully grown?*
*can you guys please help me rate my dog*
*the photos i will post is 10 weeks*


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

*how does my puppie look?
this is my first german shepherd i never owned one before so i dont know much about his looks*
*will he be big when hes fully grown?*
*can you guys please help me rate my dog*
*the photos i will post is 10 weeks*


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

*how does my puppie look?
this is my first german shepherd i never owned one before so i dont know much about his looks*
*will he be big when hes fully grown?*
*can you guys please help me rate my dog*
*the photos i will post is 10 weeks*


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

*how does my puppie look?
this is my first german shepherd i never owned one before so i dont know much about his looks*
*will he be big when hes fully grown?*
*can you guys please help me rate my dog*
*the photos i will post is 10 weeks*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I rate him as really cute! 

You'll have to look at his parents to judge what size he'll be.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Handsome boy he is...he does look a bit on the skinny side Has he been wormed? Grats on him :thumbup:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

If he was born last year, he probably will not get much taller than he is now. He will fill out a little more, but he should be close to full size by now.


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

thank you
his mom was little bigger than the other 10 female dogs
and his dad was pretty big when i saw him


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

last year?
it was only about 11 weeks ago


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I rate him as really cute!
> 
> You'll have to look at his parents to judge what size he'll be.


Agree on both counts.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

In your title you put " *Born feb 18 2011 male* " so that would be last year. If that were this year he would be approximately one week old.....not 10???


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Handsome boy he is...he does look a bit on the skinny side Has he been wormed? Grats on him :thumbup:


whats wormed?


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

PupperLove said:


> In your title you put " *Born feb 18 2011 male* " so that would be last year. If that were this year he would be approximately one week old.....not 10???


 my bad i gotta reedit that to december 18


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

atoz said:


> whats wormed?


Strongly suggest you google How to raise a puppy and read as much as possible about health issues.
Knowledge is power.
Good luck


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Cute puppy. Those are some really blue walls!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

atoz said:


> whats wormed?



Dewormed. Has he been given medicine to kill any worms that he could have in his belly? 

What about vaccines? Has he had his vaccines yet?

Are you outside the U.S.?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think he is 10 weeks old? so he's not fully grown-cute pup


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

atoz said:


> my bad i gotta reedit that to december 18


Hope you understand having a puppy while he is cute means more than just a cute puppy. There are shot series he has to have, socialization with all people so he does not become fearful of people and GSD's are high energy dogs so exercise is a must after the cuteness wears off.

Thats a starting point on puppys


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats on the cute little puppy.


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

atoz said:


> * how does my puppie look?*
> *this is my first german shepherd i never owned one before so i dont know much about his looks*
> *will he be big when hes fully grown?*
> *can you guys please help me rate my dog*
> *the photos i will post is 10 weeks*





guitarest said:


> Hope you understand having a puppy while he is cute means more than just a cute puppy. There are shot series he has to have, socialization with all people so he does not become fearful of people and GSD's are high energy dogs so exercise is a must after the cuteness wears off.
> 
> Thats a starting point on puppys


dont worry i play and let him excercise around the house with him everyday


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

atoz said:


> * how does my puppie look?*
> *this is my first german shepherd i never owned one before so i dont know much about his looks*
> *will he be big when hes fully grown?*
> *can you guys please help me rate my dog*
> *the photos i will post is 10 weeks*



admin can you rename the title to born december 18 2011 male

thanks


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Congrats on the cute little puppy.





Jax08 said:


> Dewormed. Has he been given medicine to kill any worms that he could have in his belly?
> 
> What about vaccines? Has he had his vaccines yet?
> 
> Are you outside the U.S.?


hey jax
yes im not in the U.S
he has his second shot 5 days ago he will have his next shot in about 10 days

so far i dont see any worms in his poop
but i will go to the vet tomorrow and get something for him


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

atoz said:


> hey jax
> yes im not in the U.S
> he has his second shot 5 days ago he will have his next shot in about 10 days


Good job keeping up with his vaccines. 

It might be good to find a training class to join with him if there are any in your area. Or keep reading here for lots of suggestions on training him so he grows up to be the awesome dog he can be.



> so far i dont see any worms in his poop
> but i will go to the vet tomorrow and get something for him


You might not see any, but he can still have them. If you want to save a little money, waiting ten days to have him checked at the vet for worms probably won't be the worst thing ever. But pretty much all puppies need to be dewormed.

He's a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

*Once he's had his final distemper vaccine*, remember to take him out a lot to socialize with all sorts of environments/noises/people.


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

Tiffseagles said:


> *Once he's had his final distemper vaccine*, remember to take him out a lot to socialize with all sorts of environments/noises/people.


 thanks for the tips
i am always outdoors so i have plenty of time with him


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

Tiffseagles said:


> *Once he's had his final distemper vaccine*, remember to take him out a lot to socialize with all sorts of environments/noises/people.





OriginalWacky said:


> Good job keeping up with his vaccines.
> 
> It might be good to find a training class to join with him if there are any in your area. Or keep reading here for lots of suggestions on training him so he grows up to be the awesome dog he can be.
> 
> ...


i will take him to training class once he is 6 months
but not near my location its about 3 hours away so hes gonna be staying there for 3 months i will probibly go check on him once a week


----------

